# TBG and TNGIRL at The Blast!!!!!! WHOOHOO!!!



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I have finally gotten some time to sit and arrange my pics and find my scribbled notes of names so here goes!!!!
I gotta give the entire group of traditional archers and their spouses and friends that assisted with last weekends showing at the Blast "A giant pat on the back"!! It was awesome ya'll!! Not everyone was a TBG member, but we did sign several up so......it's growing!!
I have @ 125 or so pics so it'll be several posts on this thread so bare with me OK!!!! I did my best to get names or screen names so hope ya'll enjoy it all. The Blast lasted 3 days, and our TBG booth was manned (and womaned) well, over these days. I hope to keep the 3 days seperate to some extent. It'll make more sense if I do. 





Here was your host and hostess for the weekend~ Steve and Emma Burch. Many of you may not even know this couples faces and to the extent of their work and devotion to this event but it's huge and awesome!!!! We have them to thank for it all, as well as, the websight itself!!! Thanks Steve and Emma!!!




Our new banner.....thanks to Donnie Poole.




We arrived early enough on Friday to get set-up and ready before noon. l to r: in front is Joel Smith (current President of TBG) and Al Chapman, back row: George Pierce, Gene Bramblett, Barry Duggan, John Allgaier, Dendy Cromer, Tomi Varnell and Charlie Mitchell.




shooting lanes and targets are ready.




quivers are hung....




Gene and George are ready!




And they began to come to shoot!




Dendy, Terrah and Bailey brought donuts!!




Baldfish found them!!!!!




Barry Duggan's helping this young lady..


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2011)

#2:




next door to us was "Rufus" the tame buck in velvet. WOW!!!!




couldn't help but notice the archery range on the other side of us, tweeked our interest it did!




not sure where Joel got the bear from but it sure helped our booth!!!!!




Now you know I'm gonna go walking and talking when the shooters are covered so well by energetic and enthusiactic gentlemen instructing them!!! Here I found two brothers fishing for something!!!!




I found my Rum Creek sister Debbie Southerland aka Tomboy Boots helping Tim Sandford aka Rut 'N' Strut in his booth!!!!




Then I found Scott Davidson aka razorblade and on the left Shane Umberhant aka slayyer in Scott's booth showing off some great knives!




I wanted a picture with him too!!!!




Lots of people even on a Friday!




I get back to the booth, and John is working with a little fella named Reid Foskey....




Reid's brother Taylor is the red head with a crew cut....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2011)

#3:








Taylor Foskey caught on really quick!!!!








Now you know, us traditional folks couldn't resist the challenge of the compound pop up target course!!! Dendy Cromer got us started off!!!! His score for the day would hold up as 1st place all weekend for the trads.




Bailey Cromer knows her stuff....just like her Daddy!




Joel Smith gives some help to a young man....




Little did Joel know....he was helping crime fighter "Batman"!!!!!




Al Chapman puts an eye on this young man's form!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#4:




I met the  couple covering the GON booth, Bob and Brenda Rice.




I found the Cracker Boy booth!!




A new booth WoodSea with VP Dayna Schuttler greeting you. I liked this booth!!!!




I found a wonderful princess heroine!!!! (that's a princess  crime fighter to those that don't know what a heroine is?)












I get back to the booth and find Charlie Mitchell aka baldfish taking on the pop up course.








Gene Bramblett aka dutchman takes it on too!!!!




Dendy and George did some repairs when they were needed and that sure did help!!!!


----------



## magoo (Jul 26, 2011)

TNGIRL, thanks from all of us that couldn't be there. Great pics especially of the young folkk gettin into the sport.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#5: Saturday:




Everyone that was a forum member or a TBG member that stopped by the booth, had a chance at Raleigh Tabor's knife and also could pay a $1.00 for chance on a Missouri deer hunt. Here's Michael Hood aka knee deep filling his out!!!!




Michael Hood with his wife Brandy and sons Tyler and Gavin.




Gavin was given a wooden bow by Chris Horsman and I gave him 3 arrows to shoot from it!!! He sure did like it all, course Chris took him over for instructions!!!!




Jeff Hampton aka Jake Allen helps a little girl with her bow.
















The infamous picture of John Allgaier aka tatonkachips and the little angel he helped with her bow!!! awwwww.....








And here's Charlie helping a young lady with her bow. Before he got the eyes done!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

you are welcome magoo....but many more to come!!
#6:




Our busy booth!!!!




I found a smiling gal named Taylor Bishop, shooting her bow!!!!




Look who stopped by the booth!!!!Both big and little Mr. Allen's and threelegged pigmy without the mother of his child....and his child!!!!




Jeff C and his lovely better half!




Here's keebs aka Duree Land giving a hug to Charlie!!!!




Some lovely ladies that I personally love!! l to r:
Wander Hyleman aka southwoodshunter, Amanda Fountain (T.J.'s better half) and Andrea Crawford (Chase's better half).




Mr and Mrs Hornet22!!!!!








T.J.Fountain gets up on the pop up course.




I was tickled to meet David Medd aka dmedd...it was my pleasure!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#7:




This one had to start at the top....Charlie gets some head painting done of his own!!!!!




Had to find my Rum Creek sisters Debbie and Wander!!!!!




Here's one of me with Money Man aka Brian Montgomery!!!!




Also found KentucyChuck Stephens in his booth, while walking around with Debbie!!!!




here's some knapped points hafted on cane arras that KentuckyChuck was gifted with, Debbie wanted Nic to see them!!!!!




here's Debbie with Moye Howard aka MoyeHow talking turkey!!!!




I gave it up and bought a pretty little blade from razorblade aka Scott Davidson!!! couldn't help myself....I like sharp implements!!!




Wander and I found Bob Van Vugt aka boneboy96 walking around.....did I tell you I liked guns too????




Here's one of Mitch Mitchell aka Ruttnbuck, Andrea Crawford, 308 Mike, Chase Crawford and Al33 Chapman.




I got up and shot again on Saturday, this time with Ruby June, we did OK but not as good as the zipper did,  that sure was fun!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#8:   gosh getting tired guys!!!!




found alot of friends at our booth!!!!!




Ran into Stick n String aka Andy Ruse and sons Nathan and Jordan.




Also got to talk with The Newsome men....Charles Jr, Charles Sr and Chris.




Hugh (aka Miguel Cervantes) and Marie Reece with son Colin and friend Brett Leach came by the TBG booth.








Martin Hubbard aka buckbacks had a turn with the pop up.








Bill Weston aka TGun got his turn.








Jonathan Bamford aka sticknstring gets his turn too!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics Tomi!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#9:




A fine looking group of trad shooters!!!! 








Terrah Cromer took her turn on the platform slinging arras!!!!




I even found a few people sneaking out early!!!!!!




And a few people sneaking in late!!!!! love that Kerri!!!!




seeeee.....




Sunday found us all raring to get the day started!!!!








This fella didn't mind the cast on his arm when Will Purdy was helping him.




our booth was busy all day Sunday!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#10:








Didn't take Hatchetbow Dan Beckwith aka the Arteest long, to get going with the stave Al33 brought him. George Pierce getting pointers along the way!!!!




Ken Purdy started knapping big rocks into little ones......




Chris Wilson started doing it to!!!!!




Barry Duggan aka Barry Duggan helped a young man out!!!!




The Arteest could help out with the shooters too!!!!








No little girl could get better instructions from anyone more than Donnie Poole!!!!








Martin Hubbard aka buckbacks got to assist a very excited  and intense young shooter!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#11:








Little Sara Ann Davis would shoot her arrow, then lay her bow down to clap her hands....each time!!! BamBam just grinned ear to ear helping her!!!!!




Mr. Poole observing a bigger kid shooting correctly.




Don't you just love the kids you see???!!!!




Even those Big Kids!!! here I am with Jonathon "Sultan of Slime" Herndon!!!!




Here Billy Hudson of "Flatwoods Custom Bows" talking with The Arteest about technique!!!




Here Billy is talking with another fella about someone's used bow....maybe to sell it???? Might better watch out for that!!!!




I took this picture of a pretty little girl painted like a kitten and wearing pink!!!!!




then she winds up shooting bows with us, and she is GOOD!!!! Here Jeff Hampton does a little tutoring but not as much as usual, a very good shooter is Miss Camryn Moody, her Daddy aka JJMoody, sure is proud of her.




getting close to the end ya'll!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#12:








I got to help 2 yr old Hannah Lindsey with a bow her size. She was sweet as sugar, paid attention and barely spoke but her eyes were listening closely!!!!




Jeff got a chance to visit with a fellow hunter and friend, Claude Akins.




Donnie Poole getting ready to shoot his Jody Cole on the pop up range.












Martin shoots again for a much better score.




I can't resist it....gotta try one more time!!!! Bam Bam said I was gripping the stand with my toes!!!! LOL!




At 3 pm we had our Raleigh Tabor knife give away....I got the assistance of Alyssa Davis to pull out the winning ticket....




trying to cipher the name on the ticket!!???




Here's Ken Parker aka Wildlands from Hillock Kennels had his ticket pulled for the knife. He was thrilled!!! Thanks Raleigh for the knife.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

#13:




I want to thank Jody aka hound dog and his lovely wife, Angie for running the pop up targets!!!!




I missed the running turkey cause SOMEONE MADE THE DEER BEHIND IT JUMP FIRST AND I DOUBLE PUMPED THEN MISSED!!!!!!




From the top of Rufus's trailer our entire section at the Blast.




as it panes around the big section, here's the pop up range.
















They called my name out as the grandprize winner in traditional class. Dendy outscored me with an awesome 84 but he wasn't present for the finals and gift giveaways. Plus I won a 1 day hog hunt courtesy of Henderson Village!!!




I hope ya'll enjoyed all my pics and talking, just like if we had sat in the front room and visited!!!!
good night!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tomi,
Thanks for sharing the experience of the "Blast" with all of us.  Your photos surely show just how important it is to introduce our youngsters to the wonderful world of the outdoors.  These kids (and grown-ups too) looked like they really enjoyed themselves.  Your photos make me feel as though I was really there even though I was many miles away on vacation instead.

Thank you for including real names along with the screen names in your photos too.  It sure makes future identification at other gatherings a lot easier.  Thanks for sharing all of these great photos.

I am looking forward to a big Tennessee hug from you soon.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think anyone could have done this thread ANY better Miss Tomi. Thank you so much for taking the time to throw all these pics and names up. I just have never figured out how you can remember who everybody is, specially when we all gots 2 names! It was a pleasure to see you again.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 26, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Tomi,
> Thanks for sharing the experience of the "Blast" with all of us.  Your photos surely show just how important it is to introduce our youngsters to the wonderful world of the outdoors.  These kids (and grown-ups too) looked like they really enjoyed themselves.  Your photos make me feel as though I was really there even though I was many miles away on vacation instead.
> 
> Thank you for including real names along with the screen names in your photos too.  It sure makes future identification at other gatherings a lot easier.  Thanks for sharing all of these great photos.
> ...





Hornet22 said:


> I don't think anyone could have done this thread ANY better Miss Tomi. Thank you so much for taking the time to throw all these pics and names up. I just have never figured out how you can remember who everybody is, specially when we all gots 2 names! It was a pleasure to see you again.



My sentiments too Tomi! You have us spoiled now knowing we can count on you to record and narate our events. Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Great job Tomi!!! You were one busy lady.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

x3 Al... loved all the pics Tomi... you did a great job.. and a great job of keeping with with everybody's names...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Tomi. I miss out on some fun I see. Mike


----------



## secondseason (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pictures!  We are so sorry we didn't make it.  Chris and I are still ailing.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Tomi, thanks!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great narration and pictures.  Yall never know how much some of those kids will remember shooting a bow...maybe for their first time.  Thanks for taking all that time to post it up


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2011)

Good lawd you're a busy little bee!

Great job and thanks much.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> I don't think anyone could have done this thread ANY better Miss Tomi. Thank you so much for taking the time to throw all these pics and names up. I just have never figured out how you can remember who everybody is, specially when we all gots 2 names! It was a pleasure to see you again.





Al33 said:


> My sentiments too Tomi! You have us spoiled now knowing we can count on you to record and narate our events. Fantastic job!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Great job Tomi!!! You were one busy lady.





southwoodshunter said:


> x3 Al... loved all the pics Tomi... you did a great job.. and a great job of keeping with with everybody's names...



Yep, what they all said!!  Great Job, Tomi, I LOVE your pictorials!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

Outstanding compilation Tomi. Thanks for posting it up!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 26, 2011)

great pics Tomi!
Like always it was a pleasure seeing you!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 26, 2011)

Tomi

Great pics and great posts !!!!

With some of the negativitiy others are posting about the event it is really refreshing to see that you and your group were there making a real contribution to the future of outdoors pursuits, the youngsters !!!

I applaud each of you in this effort.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a GREAT job you did on the photography and the narration.  
Also enjoyed watching you "do your thing" in the pop up competition.


----------



## Necedah (Jul 26, 2011)

Great  pics and narration Tomi and congratulations on winning the trad championship  

Dave


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 26, 2011)

Now I feel like I was there the first two days and didnt miss a thing!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 26, 2011)

Great job...... We didn't get to make it down this year, but this thread makes me feel like I was there. Lots of folks seemed to be having a good time.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi!!!! Hate I missed it ....


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics Tomi! It was good to finally meet ya.


----------



## TGUN (Jul 26, 2011)

Great job Tomi, thanks for your work on this.


----------



## grayseal (Jul 26, 2011)

Good shooting Tomi - both ways.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 26, 2011)

Good pics. can't wait till next year. Sorry about the extra deer. lol
love ya.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 26, 2011)

another great compilation by the marvelous Miss Tomi----we are very lucky to have one of Tennessee's gifts spend so much time down here. I'm thinking of suggesting a new officer/position at the banquet: club documentarian


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry guys, gonna try to get my photobucket acct fixed but am at work. I guess I exceeded my alotted 10GB this month!!!!! I have been a busy little girl....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 26, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> sorry guys, gonna try to get my photobucket acct fixed but am at work. I guess I exceeded my alotted 10GB this month!!!!! I have been a busy little girl....


I was wondering what was going on!!.........Saw the pics at work today, but couldn't when I got home


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm just glad I wasn't the only one that couldn't see 'em.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 26, 2011)

dutchman said:


> I'm just glad I wasn't the only one that couldn't see 'em.


There was a lot of pictures of you!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry it was down for a while guys!!!!
Thanks everyone for the kind words!!!!
I got lots of hugs I owe!!!!!!
I sure did have a great time with my Jeff and my friends.......


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was wondering what was going on!!.........Saw the pics at work today, but couldn't when I got home



We could of easily blamed it on the New Mod; flipping a wrong switch 
or clicking the wrong button.


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 27, 2011)

Great job Tomi!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice job on the photos, Tomi.

I just have one question. Why is Purdy squatting in this photo? It ain't like he'd be blocking anybody if he was standing upright...


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome job putting this thread and pictures together Tomi!! I saw how you were getting everyone's name while taking pictures.... but how in the world you went back and remembered what names went with what faces  I don't have a clue how you do that! Someone stated how lucky we were to have one of Tennessee's gifts spend so much time down here... Yes we are, we are blessed to have you  Thanks to all of the volunteers with TBG for the time and effort they put forth to introduce our youngsters to archery, this was definitely a highlight of the event! Congratulations to you on your win for the hog hunt!!


----------



## Ellbow (Jul 27, 2011)

Tomi, as always enjoyed your pics! You do such a great job with names and remembering all the little details.

Just wish I could figure out how to narrate each photo.... when I post my pics.

Good job as usual and yes Georgia is lucky to have you!
EL


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2011)

I`m glad ya`ll had a good turnout and a fine show. Looks like I missed a great time.


----------



## Money man (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow...what an awesome job of putting this together. Way to go girl!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> We could of easily blamed it on the New Mod; flipping a wrong switch
> or clicking the wrong button.



Are you kidding???........All these buttons, bells, and whistles..........I scared to turn around!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are you kidding???........All these buttons, bells, and whistles..........I scared to turn around!!



YEAH!!!!! I am proud for you Mitch!!! You'll be a good and fair mod. Now we need some womens in there....how about Elaine? and Keebs....they have MY vote!!! We do need some more females!!!!!I believe the Admins should think about them for mods!!!


----------



## dmedd (Jul 28, 2011)

I really enjoyed meeting you also Tomi. Thanks so much for the hospitality.  I enjoyed meeting Al33, Choctawlb, and several others. It was good to see BamBam again also.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 29, 2011)

Great pics!   I couldn't make it but now I feel as though I  was there.. Thanks TN


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 29, 2011)

dmedd said:


> I really enjoyed meeting you also Tomi. Thanks so much for the hospitality.  I enjoyed meeting Al33, Choctawlb, and several others. It was good to see BamBam again also.



Yeah man good to see you also.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi! Sure looks like a great event to attend!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 30, 2011)

Good job on the pic's Tomi. It was nice to meet you . We had a blast  Scott


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 10, 2011)

No pictures of Jeff Roberts?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm shaking the bush Boss.....working on replacing them all....for some unknown hateful reason photobucket messed them up.....it's taking me a while.....sorry!!!


----------



## gurn (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Tomi. Loved seein the great time yall had.


----------

